# Spotlights & HID - Threads of Interest



## Unforgiven

Superlights - Updated 12/29/05

Superlights Shootout II

SUPERLIGHTS III

New HID From Group 5 Engineering 

Group 5 Christmas Shootout Pics & Thoughts

Shot Show Shoot Out 2008

Barnburner and XeRay Links

The BIG Lights

Shoot Out IV (Mr Ted Bear)

Shoot Out IV (mtbkndad) 

HID Warm up Times Video series

Consolidated Short Arc & HID spotlight Lux readings

1,000 Watt Marconi Radar Systems Military Short Arc Searchlights


----------

